# Latex Bands - Ready to Go



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

After seeing a few posts concerning the matter and knowing a lot about hospitals (grew up in one), I decided to do a little digging around.

I eventually found what I knew existed. Pure (100%) latex tourniquet bands - available in 3/4" and 1" widths at 18" in length (I know several of you have found the 1" width before, but the 3/4" was a surprise find). I purchased them pre-rolled in packs of ten at $2 per pack. Test show them to max out around 525% extension and pull a little stronger than theraband black.

They are precision cut and actually 19" in length. They are so compact (already rolled and all) and easy to drop in your shooting bag. If squeezed, 8 rolls (1" wide) fit in an Altoid box. So far the performance and quality has far exceeded my expectations. The only test left is shooting life (how many shoots before failure).

If you are really nuts, you can buy a whole case with 250 bags of ten rolls. My only complaint is that they are a medical supply outfit so they only deal with expedited shipping (FedEx) which can be a bit steep.

A cautionary note: they sell a lot of non-latex stuff. Read their labels carefully and only select the 100% or pure latex items. Many of you, like me, have tested the "other" stuff and know it is garbage for our purposes.

They asked for a company name so I just put in BIGDH2000 Slingshots to be funny. You know some poor person is beyond confused at that company right now.

Pictures below provide more data.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Where did you get these? I'm interested in getting some, I just want to make sure they are good quality. I've seen some people post that some sources aren't as good as others.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

What is the company's name? I'm interested in maby getting some


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Well, invoice shows Bound Tree Medical, LLC. Item number 350118.

https://www.boundtree.com/tourniquet-350118-product-10618-301.aspx?search=350118


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

ShootnCoastie said:


> Well, invoice shows Bound Tree Medical, LLC. Item number 350118.
> https://www.boundtree.com/tourniquet-350118-product-10618-301.aspx?search=350118


Correct. Sorry the picture of the invoice is a bit sloppy.

The bands are excellent so far. Over 100 rounds and still going strong.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

bigdh2000 said:


> ShootnCoastie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, invoice shows Bound Tree Medical, LLC. Item number 350118.
> ...


 that's awesome. How do they compare to more common band material...: theraband gold, black, .30 latex?


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Arnisador78 said:


> that's awesome. How do they compare to more common band material...: theraband gold, black, .30 latex?


Strength is somewhere between TBG and TBB. They have plenty of zip. I would say they are equal to TBB for speed (but that is just by sight, I have no chrony). At full butterfly (about 65") at 450%, I got mild band slap when using 3/8" steel and 1/2" marbles. It moved 1/2" lead and 3/4" steel pretty rapidly as well.

The only "latex" I have used before this was something Lee Silva gave me which I believe were the same basic items as I have mentioned above. I have no idea where he got that product but the performance is very similar if not identical.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Nathan Masters handed me one of these at the MWST. I banded it up right away and have been shooting with it. Been very happy so far. Great for target shooting and would be interested to see if it hits hard enough for hunting. I've been searching for them and glad you've found something.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Update on my tourniquet bands. After maybe 100-150 shots I'm noticing a small tear/nick. They're set up at about 7 1/4" active length and a 39" draw. Could be an abnormality but I don't have another to test a new set. Have to see what happens and order up some more.


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

Maybe I will pull the trigger on 15 bucks worth sounds promising. ..


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Time saving and definitely time saving.. oh and before I forget, you save time!! ~<~<~<


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Don't see any of the 3/4 " ones on the listing


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bigdh, You've been using these for four months now, so what do you think ? Did you ever mic them up to see how thick they are ? Also, do you recall what the expedited shipping was to Georgia ?


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

We stock those bands in 3/4". They are roughly .025-.027" thick and they are on sale starting at 12pm EST today for the next 30 days with free shipping in the USA for all orders over $10. http://simple-shot.com/christmas-sale-2015/25-off/pure-latex-tourniquet-bands/


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Good to see SimpleShot has them in stock now. The shipping was pretty steep at the other place I bought them for the quantity I was buying.

A lot of folks tested them at the Slingshot Channel Forum. The conclusions were roughly as follows:

-They have a very unique pull to them. There is an intermediate "tight" point you have to overcome to obtain full stretch - reminds me of a compound bow. This relaxes with use but you still need around 16 pounds of pull for full butterfly when new at 1" width.

-Durability was mixed. Some had great success, others, not so much.

-Incredibly convenient for storage in a bug-out bag or Altoid box.

-Bone compared these on a chrony against the SimpleShot pure latex, TBG and TBB. His conclusions were that it was a little inferior to the SimpleShot pure latex and TBG for the pull strength required. TBB is an animal unto itself. However, he still carries them as replacements in an emergency.

-Since the objective is no cutting required, you are stuck with the pre-cut width. At 16 pounds of pull for the 1" width, you need pretty stout ammo to prevent bandslaps. I used 1/2" lead which still made for light bandslaps at 500% full butterfly.

Main conclusion - if you are a hunter and go through a lot of bands, these are perfect for carrying around spares. Outside of that, it becomes matter of preference.

I have not really replenished my stock since the shipping cost was more than I cared to waste. I might be tempted to buy a few from SimpleShot but my roll of TBG is a little too convenient right now and the price for it has already been paid two years ago.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

1. store all elastic in a zip loc in the freezer so they don't oxidize

2. yes, some med suppliers sell non latex goods for some folks are actually allergic to latex...enough that med suppliers carry non rubber and rubber elastic tournequets.

3. I've read on this forum and others that latex does not last as long as TBG but never having shot latex flats (only tubes) I can't offer any personal findings.

4. I think many competitors use latex by preference.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Excellent review bigdh...Thanks.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I made an error in calculations and forgot to dock 1.5 inches for tieing BOTH pouch and fork. Here is my edit of revised numbers.

18 inches cut in half = two 9 inch sections, good for less than full butterfly at 500%... Subtract 1.5 inches max for tieing, that renders a usable length tie to tie of 7.5 inches of unstretched band. that stretched to say 450% is 33.75 inch draw! If your draw is less than 33,75 inches, then the extra band, just fold it over a bit on the fork end and pay it out when the band breaks at the pouch to reuse it. That's what I do anyway on TBG. In the long run it saves rubber to reuse a broken band if possible (which I can't buy here so have to scrimp on it).

All in all those rolls are a great deal bought in quantity so shipping won't dig into the cost each as much, given they last the length of time to make them a great deal.

Nathan's web page offers a $2 discount on package of 12 for now $10, translating to only 83 cents a roll and if you cut one band in half you get a pair for 83 centavos and if you buy now it's free shipping. That IS A GREAT PRICE FOR BANDS and you don't have to pay FedEx. 83 cents for hundreds of shots has got to be the cheapest shooting sport possible (not counting rabbit sticks, blow guns and atlatyls!).

I have 1 brand new roll of TBG in the freezer and 1/2 roll in my shop to cut bands from so I'm set for a long while. I also have oodles of Aliance Sterling bands. I'd love to try these latex ones but can't get them...but with the rubber I have, do I even need any more?


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I bought the tourniquet bands at Simple shot and they are great you can get a full set of bands out of one band so they are very econimical. I like using them on my starship, they are very zippy


----------

